# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  خرید کارت اعتباری دانشگاه ازاد

## MehranWilson

سلام

1_دوستان من واسه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد یه 46تومن دادم واسه رشته روانشناسی(انسانی) الان بخام مثلا معماری(ریاضی) هم انتخاب رشته کنم دوباره باید 46 تومن دیگه بدم؟
2_الان من معماری هم انتخاب کنم بعد قبولیش چجور میشه؟ 
2تارو واسم میزنه قبولی؟ یا فقط روانشناسی رو میزنه؟

----------

